# Was ist eine .run Datei?



## meilon (23. März 2004)

Hallo,
bitte nicht schlagen, bin grad dabei meinen eigenen Root-Server zu betreiben. Meine Homepage unnd ein TS-Server für private Treffs laufen ja nun schon! Nun würd ich gerne für mich und ein paar Kumpels nen Dedicates Battlefield Vietnam Server aufsetzen. Ich hab mir dafür die nötige File runtergeladen. Nun das Problem: Es ist eine .run Datei. Was ist das? Habs schon mit "blabla.run" und "./blabla.run" probiert. Es klappt nix.
plz Help

mfg
Klink


----------



## Thorsten Ball (23. März 2004)

Hi Oberst Klink,

geht es mit "sh bla.run"? 
So kann ich nämlich die UT2004 Demo installieren:


```
$ sh ut2004-lnx-demo-3120.run
```

Thorsten


----------



## meilon (23. März 2004)

da kommt dann: 
bfv_linded-v1[1].0-20040314.2319.run: bfv_linded-v1[1].0-20040314.2319.run: cannot execute binary file

ob das doch an der file selber liegt


----------



## Jipper (23. März 2004)

http://bf1942.lightcubed.com/forum/portal.php


Hier mal schauen.


----------



## Christian Fein (23. März 2004)

Bitte bevor du einen Server der an einem dicken netzwerk hängst
administrieren will informier dich bitte über Benutzerrechte:
http://holyfly.de/index.php?go=zugriff2

Dann klappt es auch mit Ausführrecht einer binären Datei zu geben und diese auszuführen.

Ein weiteres Kommentar spar ich mir diesmal, da ichs langsam leid bin ...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Bitte bevor du einen Server der an einem dicken netzwerk hängst
> administrieren will informier dich bitte über Benutzerrechte:
> http://holyfly.de/index.php?go=zugriff2
> ...


Sie werden es erst dann merken, wenn ihnen eine Rechnung im vier-stelligen-Euro-Bereich für den Traffic ins Haus flattert.

P.S.: Analog zu George Bush sollten wir zu Präventivhackern werden  

Damit es auch jeder mitbekommt: Das war Ironie!


----------

